# walbro 255 fitting size?



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

i want to get some AN fittings for my walbro 255 inline fuel pump, anyone know the fitting sizes on this pump?
thanks

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: walbro 255 fitting size? (halchka99)*

IIRC 6AN.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: walbro 255 fitting size? (seL)*

Some are also metric sizes... 10mm x 1.0


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

M10 x 1... 
I didn't tell you this, but a 1/8" NPT is almost a perfect match for M10 x 1.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

lol what does almost mean? can a 1/8 NPT be used or no?


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

means it fits perfectly. The thread isn't tapered, but it works anyways.


----------

